# YES, DOCK IS MOVEABLE !!!!



## hELLO wORLD (Mar 19, 2001)

Try this (from http://www.macplus.fr)
$> su
type the root password.
$> open -e /System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources/French.lproj/DockMenus.plist
The file opens with TextEdit, find in the text "1013", then replace "<key>command</key>" by "<key>menu</key>" under the selected line, do the same by finding "1014", save.

Just click on the separation bar on the Dock !!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 19, 2001)

Memories of nextstep


----------



## benp (Mar 19, 2001)

it didn't work and I did what you said how do I move it?


----------



## scruffy (Mar 19, 2001)

Ben,

what version of OS X are you using?
you did alter the .lproj appropriate to the language your OS is installed in, didn't you?


----------



## dgaraffa (Mar 19, 2001)

This worked fine!

Thanks for the hack!!!

Pointer for those who can't get it to work...

1] YOU MUST BE ROOT

2] YOU MUST EDIT THE CORRECT FILE
     (notice the person who posted this tip is using French - If you use ENGLISH the filename IS DIFFERENT)

3] LOGOUT and then LOGIN (or kill the dock app from command line - so it restarts with the new settings)

4] CLICK AND HOLD just to the RIGHT or LEFT of the line that divides the APPS from the DOCS in the dock (it's found on the left side of the dock).

Hope this helps!

Dave


----------



## billbaloney (Mar 19, 2001)

Oh, the joys of XML....  Basing the OS on modern rendering and structural technologies (PDF, XML) was one of the crucial decisions that Apple made.

I only hope that the OS X user base can "get it" enough to take advantage of its power.

Matt


----------



## Hobeaux (Mar 19, 2001)

Wow! that worked great! Had to reset the Root password (I don't remember the installer asking for Root-level info) and I didn't have to Log-out before being able to use the new preferences.

with this hack you can set the Orientation (Top, Bottom, Left, Right) and the Pin (anchor the Dock to the Start, Center, and End).

Auto hide with with the Dock oriented to the Left and Right is the best


----------



## VGZ (Mar 19, 2001)

You must be using post beta builds because the .lproj files do not exist the the pb.  Has anyone used this hack in 4k78 or later to verify that it still works?

Looking forward to getting X this Sat. more than Ever,


----------



## billbaloney (Mar 20, 2001)

Sure does.


----------



## strobe (Mar 20, 2001)

if su doesn't work use sudo


----------



## strobe (Mar 20, 2001)

The only problem is I can't put it in the second monitor. I only use the Dock for information, I hate using it as an app switcher because it tells apps to open new documents. I use the Drop Drawers switcher.

Anyway I put it on the left pinning at the end and I like it. If only Apple would open source the Dock so I could make it suck less.


----------



## strobe (Mar 20, 2001)

Hrm, the app bouncing motion now looks like thrusting motion. I'm a bit uncomfortable |-)


----------



## billbaloney (Mar 20, 2001)

I see what you mean -- that's funny.  That opens up a whole new world of obscene app icon possibilities.


----------



## strobe (Mar 20, 2001)

Yea, Apple needs to change the behavior depending on the orientation. If ti's at the top the bouncing needs to be reversed, and when onthe side the bouncing should either go up and down or if going side to side ought to cabbage patch (if you know what I mean).

I mean when it's at the top it's like churning butter.


----------



## billbaloney (Mar 20, 2001)

Any thoughts on why this menu was a hidden feature?  It seems obvious, especially given the dock's surface similarities to the Win Start Bar.


----------



## xjamesx (Mar 27, 2001)

I've applied the hack to the xml pref file but when I log out and log back in, the dock is back in the center.

I can still move it over to the right but I don't want to have to do that every single time I log in.


----------



## billbaloney (Mar 27, 2001)

I have the same problem.  Perhaps because this is an unsupported feature, there's no prefs file for the dock.  I hope it gets officially implemented...anyone have any ideas?


----------



## VGZ (Mar 27, 2001)

Request it on the feedback page at Appple.  I also want this to be supported.


----------



## binHex (Mar 28, 2001)

It is possible to use PropertyListEditor, on the developer CD, to edit propertylists like this in a bundle. This way means no kneed for unix cmd's.


[Edited by binHex on 03-28-2001 at 06:55 AM]


----------



## Kinniken (Mar 28, 2001)

I am logged as root, and I copy-pasted the file address (I am using french as well)... the document opens and I can edit it without any problem, but when i try to save it I get a message telling me the doc could not be saved. Any idea what the problem could be?

Kinniken


----------



## binHex (Mar 28, 2001)

I encoutered the same thing when using the su cmd.

After logging out and then logging in as root in log in, I was able to save the file.


----------



## Kinniken (Mar 28, 2001)

...didnt work =(


----------



## binHex (Mar 29, 2001)

Did you try to log in as root and then edit the file in PropertyListEditor. I've done this on 8 different machines,
1 PB G4 , 1 iBook and 6 G4 466, without any problems.


----------



## willsurg (Mar 29, 2001)

Help! I dont remember setting root password either durring instalation and I have no idea how to reset it.  could anyone help with this,now I'm kinda nervous that I'm gonna have to re-install this thing again.

any help would be appreciated!    
-will
willsurg@onebox.com


----------



## binHex (Mar 29, 2001)

If you never activated root do the following.

1) Start NetInfo Manager app (found in /Applications/Utilities/).

2) Choose menu Domain - Security - Authenticate

Write your password

3) Choose menu Domain - Security - Enable root user

Write the password you like for root

Your done


----------



## billbaloney (Mar 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by binHex _
> *If you never activated root do the following.
> *



sudo open -e /System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources/...

The password it asks for is your user password, not the (nonexistent) root password.  You can carry out all root-level commands this way.


----------



## binHex (Mar 29, 2001)

No, after enabling root... you're asked for the password you like for the root account, then the root account will be added to the user list.


----------



## plaidpjs (Mar 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by VGZ _
> *You must be using post beta builds because the .lproj files do not exist the the pb.  Has anyone used this hack in 4k78 or later to verify that it still works?
> 
> Looking forward to getting X this Sat. more than Ever,
> *



I'm confused... 4k78 is the gold master for OS X and 4L5 isn't official yet, so don't you mean anything before 4K78?

from what i understand, though, if you are using PB you can do the same thing to the dock with the following code:

defaults write com.apple.Dock orientation right

or - orientation left

or - orientation top

at least I think that's what i remember from another discussion group...


----------



## plaidpjs (Mar 31, 2001)

This hack is great, i love it, BUT...

Does anyone know how to make the orientation and pinning changes permanent?

I did the hack as an admin level user so it stays no matter how I log in, but, regardless of user, you can make oreint and pin changes just for the current session, as soon as you logout and log back the dock reorients to default (bottom center).

Any thoughts?

And, no, using the little freeware applets that are available do not do anything to keeping the settings permanent.


----------



## VGZ (Mar 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by plaidpjs _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I was running the PB when I posted that.  The defaults write com.apple.Dock orientation right only worked in the post beta builds but was later removed.


----------



## VGZ (Mar 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by plaidpjs _
> *This hack is great, i love it, BUT...
> 
> Does anyone know how to make the orientation and pinning changes permanent?
> ...



It appears to be part of the start-up script that launches the dock and auto-launches it when it is quit.  I have been looking for this file.  

Does anyone know what the file is that auto-launches the dock?


----------

